

Julian Assange free to leave Sweden - philk
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hKm0veWQ9IxEjmWJVYhyTToG-99Q

======
petrilli
Sadly, his consideration for where to go is probably "where am I least likely
to be shot?"

